# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  ارتقاء به sharepoint 2010

## esteghamat

سلام 
يه راهنمايي فوري نياز دارم.
مي خواهيم نسخه sharepoint شركت رو از 2003 به 2010 ارتقاء بديم. 
1- نسخه Sql server كه بهترين match رو با اين نسخه از sharepoint داشته باشه ، چيه ؟ 
2- اگر sql server R2 هست ، ايا اين نسخه از sqlserver امتحانش رو پس داده  و نسخه خوبيه يا بهتر بريم سراغ نسخههاي بالاتر ؟
3- حداقل سخت افزار مناسب براي يك سرور sharepoint 2010 كه هم sharepoint داره و هم سرور sqlserver هست چيه؟
ممنون مي شم راهنمايي كنين. اگر چه سوالات احتمالا توي اين فروم تكراريه . 
موفق باشيد

----------


## amin1softco

چرا هیچ کس جواب نمیده 

من چون پروژم این شر پوینته نصبیدمش با  ویندوز سرور 2008 R2  و اس کیو ال هم 2008 و فقط 64 بیتی ولی ماشالا خیلی سنگین است و کلاً حجمش win+SQL+sharepoint2010 روی 16 گیگ است . 
خلاصه اینجا نوشته http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../cc262485.aspx
پردازنده : 4 هسته ایی و 64 بیتی
رم : 4 گیگ برای توسعه دهنده ها و برنامه نویس ها و 8 گیگ برای استفاده های کاربردی در سازمان در یک سرور یا چند سرور فارم
هارد یا دیسک سخت : 80 گیگ برای درایو ویندوز لازمه ... هر چی بیشتر بهتر 
حالا اگر سرور دیتا بیس جدا از شر پوینته و اینا دیگه به لینک مراجعه کنید مبسوط توضیخ داده

----------

